# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  ملوك الفراعنه

## هيثم الفقى

وفى نحو عام 3200 ق.م خرج الملك مينا ملك الوجه القبلى من مدينة  ثنى (القريبة من مدينة جرجا بمحافظة سوهاج حاليا) وقام بتوحيد الوجهين  القبلى والبحرى فى دولة واحدة جعل عاصمتها مدينة منف (ميت رهينة بمحافظة  الجيزة حاليا) وأنشأ بذلك أول أسرة ملكية من الأسر الثلاثين التى حكمت مصر  طوال تاريخها الفرعونى القديم ... وقد اتفق المؤرخون على تقسيم تاريخ مصر  الفرعونية الى عصور وأسر ملكية نجملها فيما يلى : - م

 العصر العتيق : من نحو 3200 ق.م الى 2690 ق.م ويشمل  

 الأسرة الأولى : 

 وتتكون من 8  ملوك هم : مينا / عحا / دجر / جت / ديمون / عدج ايب / سنمو / قع 

 الأسرة الثانية :

 وتتكون من 9 ملوك هم :  حبت سخموى / نب رع / نى نتر / اونج / سندى / برايب سن / خع سخموى / دجا  دجا

 عصر الدولة القديمة :

 من  نحو 2690 ق.م الى 2180 ق.م ويعرف هذا العصر باسم عصر بناة الأهرام، ويمتد  من بداية الأسرة الثالثة حتى نهاية الأسرة السادسة.

 الأسرة الثالثة :

 وتتكون من 5 ملوك هم :  زوسر "صاحب الهرم المدرج بسقاره" / سانخت / خع با / نفر كا / حونى

 الأسرة الرابعة :

 وتتكون من 7  ملوك هم : سنفرو / خوفو "صاحب الهرم الأكبر بالجيزة / جددف رع / خفرع /  منكاورع / شبسسكاف / خنت كاوس.

 الأسرة  الخامسة :

 وتتكون من 9 ملوك هم : أوسر كاف / ساحو رع / نفر  اير كارع / شبسكا رع / نفر اف رع / نى اوسر رع / منكاو حور / جد كا رع /  اسيسى / اوناس.

 الأسرة السادسة :

 وتتكون من 5 ملوك هم : تيتى / أوسر كا رع / بيبى الأول / مرى إن رع /  بيبى الثانى 

 عصر الأنتقال الأول :

 من نحو 2180 ق.م الى 2060 ق.م .. ويتميز هذا العصر بالتدهور  الاقتصادى والثورة الاجتماعية ضد الإقطاع وضد الحكومة، وبالرغم من ذلك فقد  ازدهر الأدب المصرى القديم. ويمتد هذا العصر من بداية الأسرة السابعة حتى  نهاية الأسرة الحادية عشرة .. وتكونت هذه الأسر من ملوك غير معروفين ولم  يتركوا فى التاريخ المصرى اثرا يذكر

 عصر  الدولة الوسطى : 

 من نحو 2060 ق.م الى 1785 ق.م ويتكون من  الاسرتين الحادية عشر والثانية عشرة. ويتميز هذا العصر باعادة توحيد اقاليم  الدولة والرخاء الاقتصادى والاستقرار الاجتماعى.

 الأسرة الحادية عشرة : 

 وتتكون من 8 ملوك هم  : أمنمحات الأول / سنوسرت الأول / امنمحات الثانى / سنوسرت الرابع /  سنوسرت الثالث / امنمحات الثالث / امنمحات الرابع / سبك نفرو رع 

 عصر الانتقال الثانى : 

 من نحو 1875 ق.م الى  1580 ق.م ويضم الأسرات من الثالثة عشرة الى السابعة عشرة .. وقد حدثت فيه  فوضى واضطرابات بعد احتلال الهكسوس لمصر لمدة 150 سنة تقريبا .. وفى هذا  العصر عرفت مصر صناعة العجلات الحربية وازدهرت الروح العسكرية واستعدت مصر  للقضاء على الهكسوس فى عصر الأسرة السابعة عشر التى تكونت من 4 ملوك شجعان  هم : تاعا / تاعا الأكبر / سقنن رع / كامس

 عصر  الدولة الحديثة (عصر الامبراطورية) ـ:

 من نحو 1580 ق.م  الى 1085 ق.م .. وفى هذا العصر حدث تطور حربى عظيم بعد تحرير البلاد من  الهكسوس وتكونت الامبراطورية المصرية بعد فتح فلسطين والمناطق السورية  جنوبا حتى الشلال الرابع بالسودان .. وعاشت مصر أزهى عصور الرفاهية  والثراء، وحدث تقدم عظيم فى الفنون والعلوم والتجارة الخارجية، وبنيت  المعابد الكبرى كالكرنك والأقصر .. وأعلنت مصر وحدانية الاله فى عهد  اخناتون. ويتكون هذا العصر من ثلاث اسرات هى 

  الاسرة الثامنة عشرة :

 من 1580 ق.م الى 1314 ق.م وتتكون  من 14 ملكا هم : أحمس الأول / امنحوتب الأول / تحوتمس الأول / تحوتمس  الثانى / حتشبسوت / تحوتمس الثالث / أمنحوتب الثانى / تحوتمس الرابع /  أمنحوتب الثالث / أخناتون / سمنخ كارع / توت عنخ أمون / آى / حور ام محب

 الأسرة التاسعة عشرة : 

 من 1314  ق.م 1200 ق.م وتتكون من 11 ملكا هم : رمسيس الأول / سيتى الأول / رمسيس  الثانى / مرنبتاح / آمون مس / مون بتاح سبتاح / سيتى الثانى / رمسيس سبتاح /  ستخ نخت / رمسيس العاشر / رمسيس الحادى عشر 

  الأسرة العشرون :

 من 1200 ق.م الى 1085 ق.م وتتكون من 7  ملوك هم : رمسيس الثالث / والرابع / والخامس/ والسادس / والسابع / والثامن /  والتاسع

 عصر الأنتقال الثالث (العصر المتأخر) :  من 1085 ق.م الى 332 ق.م

 ويبدا هذا العصر ببداية الأسرة  الحادية والعشرين وينتهى بنهاية الأسرة الحادية والثلاثين .وفيه اضمحلت  احوال البلاد وانفصلت الدول التى كانت تابعة للامبراطورية، وطمع فيها  الليبيون والنوبيون فحكموا مصر بعض الوقت. كما احتلها الفرس الى ان غزاها  الإسكندر الأكبر.

 الاسرة الحادية والعشرون :

 من 1085 ق.م الى 950 ق.م وتتكون من 7 ملوك هم : سندس / حريحور / بسيب  خنو الأول / باى نزم الأول / أمنم اوبت / سيامون / بسيب خنو الثانى

 الأسرة الثانية والعشرون : 

 من 950  ق.م الى 730 ق.م وتتكون من 9 ملوك من الليبين وهم : ششنق الأول / أوسركون  الأول / تاكلوت الأول / أوسركون الثانى / ششنق الثانى / تلكلوت الثانى /  ششنق الثالث / باماى / ششنق الرابع 

 الأسرة  الثالثة والعشرون : 

 من 817 ق.م الى 730 ق.م وتتكون من 6  ملوك هم : بادى باست / ششنق الخامس / اوسركون الثالث / تاكلوت الثالث /  أمنرود / اوسركون الرابع

 الأسرة الرابعة  والعشرون :

 من 730 ق.م الى 715 ق.م وتتكون من ملكين هما :  شبسس رع / بوكريس 

 الأسرة الخامسة والعشرون :  

 وتتكون من 5 ملوك من النوبيين هم : بعنخى / شباكا /  سباتاكا / طهرقا / باكارع

 الأسرة السادسة  والعشرون :
 
 من 663 ق.م الى 525 ق.م وتتكون من 6 ملوك من  المصريين الذين استعادوا حكم البلاد بعد طرد النوبيين. وفى عصرها ازدهرت  الحضارة وانتعشت التجارة الخارجية. وهم : بسماتيك الأول / نكا الثانى /  بسماتيك الثانى / واح إيب رع / أحمس سانيت / بسماتيك الثالث. 

 الأسرة السابعة والعشرون :

 من 525 ق.م الى  404 ق.م وتتكون من 5ملوك من الفرس هم : قمبيز / دارا الأول / جزركسس الأول /  ارتكز ركسس / دارا الثانى

 الأسرة الثامنة  والعشرون : 

 من 404 ق.م الى 398 ق.م وتتكون من ملك مصرى  واحد هو اميرتى الذى انتزع السلطة من الفرس

  الأسرة التاسعة والعشرون : 

 من 398 ق.م الى 378 ق.م وتتكون  من 4 ملوك هم : نايف عاو ورد / هجر / بساموت / نايف عاو ورد الثانى

 الأسرة الثلاثون :

 من 378 ق.م الى  341 ق.م وتتكون من 3ملوك هم : نكتانبو الأول / جد جر / نكتانبو الثانى (وهو  اخر الفراعنة المصريين الذين حكموا مصر)ز

  الأسرة الحادية والثلاثون :
 من 341 ق.م الى 332 ق.م وتتكون من 3  ملوك من الفرس، وهم : ارتكزرسس الثالث / ارسيس / دارا الثالث.

  منقول

----------


## margoadel

جميل اووووووووووووي

----------

